# Prescription Drug Management - change a medication



## torih@nwurology.com (Jan 28, 2013)

I have had two different answers to the following question and I'm hoping to get some more input.

Under the "Moderate" level of risk for MDM, are you able to choose prescription drug management if the patient list's medications under their "Current Meds" when they are asked what meds they are taking...even if my doctor is not the prescribing doctor and no changes are made during the visit? 

The reason I'm trying to clarify this is because I work in a Urology office and almost every one of our patient's are on medications and a lot of our visits are level 4's (of course depending on the other two MDM data). Someone has told me that my doctor has to prescribe or change a medication and not simply just list a medication in order for it to qualify.

Thanks,
Tori


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have counted drug mgmt if in the treatment plan the physician states to "continue _____" or something similar.   By stating this, the physician is acknowledging the current regiment is effectively treating the condition and the patient should continue to use the medication as prescribed.   I know this may be subject to different interpretation, but that is what I use to determine if that can be used in MDM.   Just listing the current meds, as you stated, is not sufficient.


----------



## martinni1974 (Jan 29, 2013)

I would not use to increase the level of service unless he is changing or as Mn Twins indicated above he actively documents management of the medication even if he states "continue at current does" etc etc.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 29, 2013)

Auditors disagree on this issue.  Personally, if the provider issues a new prescription, changes an existing prescription (dosage change, different med for same problem, or discontinues), or decides to renew a prescription, I give them credit.  However some auditors do not give credit for renewing prescriptions.  I would argue that the decision to renew is definitely medication mangement.  

Simply mentioning the medication list without taking any active action with regards to that list, wouldn't represent medication management, in my opinion.


----------



## MikeEnos (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree with Lance and Pam. I'm a chart auditor and when I see a Rx refill, Increase/Decrease in dosage, or discontinuation, I give credit for Rx Drug Management.  

Medication List alone is not Rx Management.  It is Past Medical History, and I give them credit in the History.


----------



## skrautkramer (Feb 13, 2013)

I would suggest checking with your MAC. Sometimes they can give more guidance with this issue. I would definetly agree that simply listing the patient's current drug does not show any MDM.


----------

